# RIP Dwight



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Rest in Peace Dwight


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Sad news for sure. He was a great supporter for the sport we love.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Truly a sad day... I met him once and have to say that we was an impassioned man and that his desire to see the wild places exuded itself from his very pours.. He will be dearly missed in the hunting community especially in the archery community.. I always looked at Dwight as the extension of Fred Bear, Art Laha and the other great pioneers to the life of Archery hunting...

He hunts the wildest of places now... May he do so in peace...


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

To be honest I’ve never heard of the man but that smile says it all. Happy hunting to him and condolences to those he left behind.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

He was a very good writer and person . Never got to meet the man but I enjoyed his story's.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

I cut my archery teeth reading, and learning, from his writings. Back in the late 80's, and early 90's, I would read everything I could from the likes of Dwight Schuh, Jim Dougherty, Lon Lauber and Patrick Meiten. Their stories fueled the flame that has become the passion I have to this day for bowhunting. With the passing of Jim, and now Dwight, I am reminded that although I still feel young, I too am aging and I need to start planning some of the adventures they wrote about while I still can. Thanks for sharing your adventures Dwight, rest in peace sir.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I really liked Jim also he had a great sense of humor. Yep we have lost some great ones .


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

RIP Dwight  slowly we are loosing some of the greatest names in hunting, the best hunters and the best writers. My passion was inspired by these great men and I will miss everything that they had to contribute to this great sport. I will cherish all of the old articles and books that I have of theirs. Thank you Dwight for all that you gave us and may you rest in peace.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> RIP Dwight  slowly we are loosing some of the greatest names in hunting, the best hunters and the best writers. My passion was inspired by these great men and I will miss everything that they had to contribute to this great sport. I will cherish all of the old articles and books that I have of theirs. Thank you Dwight for all that you gave us and may you rest in peace.


I have many boxes of old bowhunting magazines dating back to the late 80's. I'm not the hoarding type, but I have never been able to bring myself to get rid of these. My wife almost had me convinced to and now, with the passing of Dwight, there is no way I can. In fact, I am going to go home tonight and re-read a few old stories by Dwight and Jim.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> I have many boxes of old bowhunting magazines dating back to the late 80's. I'm not the hoarding type, but I have never been able to bring myself to get rid of these. My wife almost had me convinced to and now, with the passing of Dwight, there is no way I can. In fact, I am going to go home tonight and re-read a few old stories by Dwight and Jim.


We think a like................I'm in the attic now digging through my stash................


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I get accused of hoarding lol. My hunting magazines are not going anywhere. Every once in awhile I'll thumb threw them and re-read articles or sometimes just look at the pics.


----------



## adalah (Feb 4, 2019)

Sad news for sure, RIP Dwight


----------

